# Pot Box Throttle attachment



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi, I find this on YouTube :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuDRXsqJbCI


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I started with a bike cable clamp, but it was hard to tighten so it wouldn't slip so I put on one of these and haven't touched it since.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I used a couple links from bicycle chain, and a split-nut to clamp cable.

these pix, and more, are in the photo gallery for my Swift (linked in sig).....


----------

